# Boxer x American bulldog???



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

I recently just bought my self a mini Foxie last year his name is Turbo and hes 4months old had all his shots and getting his man hood chopped off next week. My boyfriend has put a down payment on a Boxer x American bulldog pup its going to be a girl and her name is going to be summer. 
I was just wondering would i have any problems with them to clashing as she will be a big dog and he will be quite small, I've been getting a lot of grief from friends saying were idiots to be putting a small dog with a big dog like that cause she will eat him and Boxer x American Bulldogs are aggressive. I thought that if two pups grow up with each other they would be fine, be best buds but a lot of people have been saying no and saying that it's an aggressive breed?? Please help me.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

A lot of big dogs live just fine with small dogs. Make rules and stick to them. Remember that both dogs will be puppies at the same time so their adult temperaments are not known. Just because two dogs grow up together, it does not guarantee they are going to be best friends when they are adults, with ANY breed. The pups need to be separated whenever someone is not there to directly supervise them. 

The girl will grow quickly and large puppies can inadvertently hurt smaller dogs in play, not because they're aggressive but because they are large and clumsy. Neither boxers nor american bulldogs are inherently aggressive but they are both breeds that require a great deal of mental and physical stimulation. Obviously, you can't run a puppy hard so keep up on her training and play mentally challenging games with her. 

Teach both dogs what is appropriate behaviour toward other dogs and the expectations you have for their behaviour. Also, don't tolerate anything from either dog that "is cute" but could be dangerous were the same behaviour being shown by a 70 or 80 lb dog. The pup will get large quickly so if even though its a cute behaviour now, it won't be cute later and the little dog should be expected to show the same good behaviour as the big dog.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

If you're worried about the pup being aggressive, go and see what the parents are like. If they don't have desirable temperaments, then the chances of your pup inheriting that is very high. 

You mentioned something about a down payment on a mutt... they aren't designer breeders, are they?


----------



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

We have viewed the parents, the mum is very protective as she would be having pups of the age of 2 weeks, also protective of the property, if she doesn't no you she will go for you, the dad is completely friendly though he just wants to play. Which both is a good thing in ways. They aren't designer breeders.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

If the parents are of the temperaments that you're looking for, then cool. As far as them clashing: its going to take a lot of training, but its not impossible. Just don't leave them alone together, that way Summer doesn't accidently hurt Turbo. Good luck.


----------



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I'm new to all this I've never owned a dog before especially 2. that's great info you've supplied me with.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Turbo_2010 said:


> We have viewed the parents, *the mum is very protective as she would be having pups of the age of 2 weeks*, also protective of the property, if she doesn't no you she will go for you, the dad is completely friendly though he just wants to play. Which both is a good thing in ways. They aren't designer breeders.


I have never had a mom show signs of being "very protective" over a litter of puppies as long as I was there (with strangers)....Guess maybe it was only my dogs ??


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

It could work, it could not. It's really up to you to be sure they're ok together, and train for the habits you do want. Don't tolerate the big one doing anything you feel is unsafe and make sure she knows the rules. Assuming she doesn't have some weird turn of temperament, it should be just fine.

The breed in particular isn't an issue, it's all about the individual's temperament and their training. At my work we have an American Bulldog (possibly cross, he's a rescue) and he's the biggest goofiest and most gentle dog you could imagine when you put him with the little guys. A yorkie once snapped at him and his only reaction was to come to me and cry, all heart broken. It took him two months of abuse from my (35lb) border collie mix for him to be willing to rough house with her, he was always walking on eggshells, like he was going to break her. I know for a fact though that his owners have put a lot of training and time for socialization into their dogs, so you will have to be extra cautious while she's a puppy cause she probably won't realize her own strength. The Am. Bulldog's "sister" is a boxer, who while we have to watch a little more closely (she bounces a lot when she's excited, and doesn't notice littler guys at her feet) is fine with the little guys too. I also know another person that has an Am. Bulldog with a rat terrier for a brother, and they get along just fine. 

It's all about the individual and training, and making sure you make the new girl understand what boundaries she can never cross.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Re: big vs little - I know a Greyhound who has an Italian Greyhound brother...Greyhound >85#; Italian Greyhound about 15. It can and does work. It's all about how you raise them. Good luck.


----------



## LillysMom (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a boxer-shepherd mix and she is good to our 5 cats. Of course, the cats played floor hockey with the poor girl when she was a puppy...using her as a puck.
I might have gotten lucky, as I got Lilly at the pound when she was tiny.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Why would you put a down payment on a mutt? There are tons of boxer crosses in the shelters...


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Why would you put a down payment on a mutt? There are tons of boxer crosses in the shelters...


Definitly agree with the above post.. and Boxer rescue would be a place to look too


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

There is an almost 50lb weight difference between my dogs.....its mostly about training and supervision but some dogs just don't get along with others well.....you will just have to see how it works out and be prepared if they need to be separated


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Why would you put a down payment on a mutt? There are tons of boxer crosses in the shelters...


^ This! ^ Also, you mention you've never owned a dog before. I would encourage you to spend some time with Turbo training, socializing, etc. before you add a second puppy to the mix. Two puppies together is A LOT of work and responsibility, and you may decide that one puppy at a time is plenty.


----------



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

well maybe I've never heard of a Boxer x shelter before, that's the first, maybe we wanted to go buy from a breeder, its our decision. And yes we considered RSPCA. They were 2 weeks and we picked the biggest girl there and put money on her so we new we had her. Anyways thanks for the advise guys  much appreciated

Turbo is very obedient for a 5 month old puppy, hes a quick learner, he new how to fetch a ball and bring it back and drop it when he was 10 weeks. I have never owned a dog before but my partner has, we have the time and energy for 2 dogs. I put a lot of hard work into turbo and also spoil him at the same time i walk him everyday and take him to the dog park everyday and train him every day. It would not make it harder if we had another one i guarantee this as i have a lot of time on my hands for all dogs and animals. As i have a big soft stop for them, i would have my own dog rehabilitation center if i could like Caesar Milan.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Not to burst you bubble hun, but a mixed mutt does not come from a "breeder" other than a BYB - back yard breeder. I wish you all the best of luck with your puppies.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have seen plenty of boxer x's and bulldog x's on the RSPCA and PetRescue site. Not as common as the ACD and BC's, but they definitely pop up on a regular basis.

I certainly wouldn't give money to a backyard breeder when there are thousands of dogs in need of good homes. Many of them are puppies. Either buy from a proper breeder, or get one from a shelter.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Turbo_2010 said:


> My boyfriend has put a down payment on a Boxer x American bulldog pup its going to be a girl and her name is going to be summer.


Two things: your pup is quite young to bring in another dog and second, your dog is a mix, why is there a need to put down a down payment?


----------



## Fleera (Feb 20, 2011)

I think you'll be okay, especially following what people have said. Lots of socialization, training and making sure their interactions are well monitored.

I noticed a few comments about the way you are obtaining your dog. I don't mind that you've put a down payment on a mixed breed. I own a mixed breed and would put a down payment on another one just like him if I could. I like that you are getting her from a breeder instead of a pet store. I think that is more responsible. I also think that a lot of our pure-bred dogs came from mixing breeds, so I don't see that it is wrong to be a breeder of mixed breeds. If you'd like to get one from a shelter instead, that is also a very kind and responsible thing to do, especially if your particular mix that you want is already in the shelters near you. My breed mix is not common here so it wouldn't be an option for me.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Turbo_2010 said:


> We have viewed the parents, the mum is very protective as she would be having pups of the age of 2 weeks, also protective of the property, if she doesn't no you she will go for you, the dad is completely friendly though he just wants to play. Which both is a good thing in ways. They aren't designer breeders.


Besides the fact it sounds like you are likely purchasing from a less than stellar breeder, this would make me turn and run. No dog should just "go for you" even with pups. Doesn't sound like a temperament I would be beating down the door to pay for.


----------



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not buying the dog for you, it our decision. Ease up. 
Well maybe we want a dog like that, ever think of that, maybe we live in a suburb where you need a dog like that, did you ever think of that. 
Look i asked a question weather these breeds would be okay with each other not a lecture on a down payment and where I'm buying the pup and criticizing.
Thank you to the people who actually answered to my help.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Turbo_2010 said:


> I'm not buying the dog for you, it our decision. Ease up.
> Well maybe we want a dog like that, ever think of that, maybe we live in a suburb where you need a dog like that, did you ever think of that.
> Look i asked a question weather these breeds would be okay with each other not a lecture on a down payment and where I'm buying the pup and criticizing.
> Thank you to the people who actually answered to my help.


No, you're not buying a dog for us. You're just enabling someone who likely shouldn't be breeding to keep on breeding and that affects the dogs. I don't care what affects me- I only care about dogs.
And if you want a dog like that, which no one should, good luck. I personally would not want to purchase what could turn out to be a large dog with a poor temperament. That is how bites happen for which you are liable. Ever think about that? 
And if a ton of people were disagreeing with me on where I am purchasing my dog, especially if those folks are well experienced in dogs, I would reconsider my decision not determine I was being attacked and clearly making the right decision and every one else must be wrong.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Turbo_2010 said:


> I'm not buying the dog for you, it our decision. Ease up.
> Well maybe we want a dog like that, ever think of that, maybe we live in a suburb where you need a dog like that, did you ever think of that.
> Look i asked a question weather these breeds would be okay with each other not a lecture on a down payment and where I'm buying the pup and criticizing.
> Thank you to the people who actually answered to my help.


You posted on a public forum, you're bound to read answers you don't like. Get over it. Did you ever think that we post not just to you, but to a lurker who may learn something?


----------



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

well maybe if you have comments that aren't related to the subject you shouldn't bother putting them up. I thought I'd join this site to get help, not get lectured. I want help answers not comments that have nothing to do with the question but i guess that just people aye. Even if i do say thanks there is still someone.

Anyways i give up whatever.

Thanks anyway guys I've got a lot of info that will help me. I can't wait to get the new puppy. She's going to have a great loving home with loads of acres to explore around soon.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I want help.. but not the kind of help that tells me what I'm doing is a bad idea. I think you mean you want blind positive reinforcement. No one does any thing here but try to help and more often than not we get spit on. This situation is no difference. Good luck.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I want help.. but not the kind of help that tells me what I'm doing is a bad idea. I think you mean you want blind positive reinforcement. No one does any thing here but try to help and more often than not we get spit on. This situation is no difference. Good luck.


Exactly, just another one who wants to hear what they want to hear or they leave. See ya.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have to agree with you that most of the established, recognized breeds by breed clubs have been a result of mixing breeds. But this was decades and decades and sometimes hundreds of years ago, by carefully crossing breeds with an end result in mind. But you are naive to think that the newer mixing of established breeds (like the boxer) is the same thing. This isn't a result of just throwing two established breeds together to create a new breed. This is BS. And this happens every day. Go to a shelter, I am sure you'll find your "mixed" breed there. Why would someone would put a down payment on a mutt just escapes me. Especially since these breeders of mutts are all in it for the money without any care for the puppies they are producing. Go to a freakin' shelter.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love it when the newbies post a VERY controversial question and then get "miffed" when 99% of the replies are negative. Go figure...and I always fall for it; thinking they actually want help and advice. :doh:


----------



## lallierlabs (Feb 21, 2011)

I own 4 labs 1 jack russell and an english bulldog. My jack russell can hold her own when the playing gets rough, she has jumped from back to back, it is pretty funny. But they are all fine together it is about how they are trained and socialized.

I do have a Labrador who just had puppies yesterday and she is fine so far with all of us helping clean the whelping box and lets us move the pups as needed. But she did bark and growl at my husband when he walked into her room with his hood up and his glasses on he looked like a stranger and she was instinctively protecting her young, that is normal, but she did not lunge.

As long as you take the time to socialize them and give them equal attention, you are the pack leader then they will be fine.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

If you put a down payment on a 2 week old pup, you are buying a mixed breed from a backyard breeder or a "designer breeder." I would have been able to defend your position if there was any chance that you were only paying on veterinary bills for such things as shots and altering, but that is clearly not the case. You aren't rescuing a dog, you are enabling a poor breeder to keep up their practice.

However, since nobody else has really hit on this, I feel the need to: the big problem with BYBs is the fact that they don't breed _well_. Not only is it apparent that the parents weren't temperament tested, but what about health testing? Do you know that your dog won't have problems with joint, or heart, lungs, other issues that can come with these two breeds? Do you have any assurances with your dog? Probably _not_. At least with a pup from a shelter you usually have some assistance from the shelter (not financial, but often moral) and you wouldn't be paying hundreds of dollars for a poorly bred _mutt_. 

Understand that when you get a dog without this testing done, you are committing to take care of the veterinary care for this dog for the rest of its life. Wouldn't you prefer to put the money you pay to a breeder aside and then rescue an animal at a much smaller cost to you? Then, if the animal has problems later on, that money you saved can go toward the vet bills. Or if you're that comfortable financially, perhaps that money can go to other things like better toys, or better training (which will be an issue as it relates to the question that you really asked).

The people on this forum love _dogs_. You aren't alone in that everybody jumped to the same conclusion when you post about getting a designer dog. _Anybody_ would have gotten the same response. This isn't a bullying tactic and it isn't personal. The people here really do want to help you and save you problems and heartache down the road.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Well said Everyday...very well said. I can only hope the OP will actually read it.


----------

